# Audio sermon by R T Kendall on Hebr.4:16



## Dieter Schneider (Nov 21, 2007)

This famous preacher recently preached in Scotland, Dundee. The sermon can be listened to here. Having heard, met and read R T Kendall on more than one occasion, I am skeptical of his authoritarian style, but his message has some intriguing aspects and is by no means unedifying. Do PB members no of any other online-sermons by him?


----------

